# visa 189 timeframe



## GasBass (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi. Im new here and im from Malaysia (North Borneo) and i am a civil/structural/project engineer with 4 years of experience. I have just recently applied my visa 189 but i would like to know those who applied the same visa as me, how long did it take to approve? I heard some ranging from 6 to 14 months but that was just 3 person's testimony. I would like to know more as i am being impatient and feeling excited to go to Australia specifically Adelaide.


----------



## prawnfart (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope I am qualified enough to answer your question. I am from Singapore and I too, applied for Subclass 189. I began my application sometime in December 2014. Then the wait begins and I received word sometime in Jan 2016 that my EOI has been accepted.

So yeah, about 14 months.


----------



## Jacoby 27 (May 4, 2016)

I lodged at the end of October 2016, and got it granted a few days ago, so it took me around 6 months. I had to show several evidence of attempts to receive PCC from a certain country, if this hadn't been an issue, I think it would have taken around 3 months.


----------

